# All Right Knicks !!!



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

GREAT win!

Crawford - big things

Most unstoppable shot in the league - the wide open Kurt Thomas 20 footer


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

:bbanana: 


JC FOR MVP!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

So Whodini is a Knicks fan? lol


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i love jamal now.


but when he shoots 3-25 against dallas ill go back to being mad


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i love jamal now.
> 
> 
> but when he shoots 3-25 against dallas ill go back to being mad



well of course, thats why we're knick fans


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

great win for the knicks. 

my rockets lost, but that was just a great shot by crawford. 

congrats.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

How bad was the Rocket's defense there?

You got 5 guys guarding 4 off the inbounds and yet Crawford gets a wide open shot? They deserved to lose.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> So Whodini is a Knicks fan? lol


yea, so? i was born in NYC whats your point?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Jim Jackson just basically sat there and said "Take the shot, I dare you!"

GUARD HIM YOU F'N DOPE

:sigh:


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

McGrady is the opposite of clutch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

U would think with all the leads the Rockets have blown this season so far, he would keep his starters in to start the 4th qtr. BUT NO, both Yao/T-mac were on the bench...and a double digit lead was gone in a matter of 2 mins. Chalk this loss on JVG. Rockets by all means should've been 6-4 right now.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> U would think with all the leads the Rockets have blown this season so far, he would keep his starters in to start the 4th qtr. BUT NO, both Yao/T-mac were on the bench...and a double digit lead was gone in a matter of 2 mins. Chalk this loss on JVG. Rockets by all means should've been 6-4 right now.


Should be 8-2

2 Games McGrady missed, the Hawks game we should have won but JVG's poor coaching screwed us up at the end, and this Knicks game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rockets badly need to trade one of their 2 PFs for a 4 who can actually rebound and play some damn DEFENSE. U can't get outrebounded 50-41 against the NY KNICKS! They're getting abused by PFs every night. Howard and Taylor's rotations on Kurt Thomas tonight were pitiful. How many wide open jumpers does a guy need to make b4 u start guarding him? One of those two(most likely Howrd) has to go cuz Rockets don't even look like a playoff team right now. They've very little besides Yao/T-mac.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Rockets badly need to trade one of their 2 PFs for a 4 who can actually rebound and play some damn DEFENSE. U can't get outrebounded 50-41 against the NY KNICKS! They're getting abused by PFs every night. Howard and Taylor's rotations on Kurt Thomas tonight were pitiful. How many wide open jumpers does a guy need to make b4 u start guarding him? One of those two(most likely Howrd) has to go cuz Rockets don't even look like a playoff team right now. They've very little besides Yao/T-mac.



acually if you followed the Knicks you would realize Kurt Thomas Nzar Micheal Sweetney and Ariza are all good rebounders


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

two words - kelvin cato. the rockets need this guy more then the magic do. now he's made the Magic one of the best defensive frontcourts in the league, and the rockets conversely are soft and cant rebound - the knicks were +18 rebounding in the second half! The Knicks ! ! i love them but every frontcourt player on the knicks is 6'9''


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Should be 8-2
> ...


The two games they lost w/o T-mac were games they were trailing all night long....only to eventually lose a close one. Those didn't bother me that much.

BUT the last two games, they've blown 2 double digit leads in the 4th qtr!! There's no excuse for that.....especially when going up against teams that are clearly inferior to u. This is some bad coaching and some horrendous clutch play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford definitely has a knack for those type of shots. Wait till you see his half court shot at the buzzer.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I think it's funny how everyone loves that the Knicks won

And it's pretty obvious why


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Go Knicks and Go Kobe's Legacy!!!


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I think it's funny how everyone loves that the Knicks won
> 
> And it's pretty obvious why


i hope its to stick it to you


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> i hope its to stick it to you


Not sticking anything to me, I already know the Rockets will end up with a better record than the Knicks

Typical New Yorkers :uhoh:


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sticking anything to me, I already know the Rockets will end up with a better record than the Knicks
> ...



With who at PG? LOL Tyrone Lue? Charlie WarD? :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> U would think with all the leads the Rockets have blown this season so far, he would keep his starters in to start the 4th qtr. BUT NO, both Yao/T-mac were on the bench...and a double digit lead was gone in a matter of 2 mins. Chalk this loss on JVG. Rockets by all means should've been 6-4 right now.


7-3 considering the refs took away the game from us (twice) against Minnesota.

The Rockets have issues. Our depth and poor 3 pt shooting makes it hard for us to put away teams like the Hawks and the Knicks. We are the worst rebounding team in the league. Sura can only do so much when he comes back.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Marv Albert : YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!



:yes:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

OT- that chick playing maryanne in that gilligans island show ... :yes:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

If the Knicks were in the West, the Rockets would finish with a better record for sure.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> If the Knicks were in the West, the Rockets would finish with a better record for sure.



Hahaha but they wouldnt be able to beat us :laugh:


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Marbury > Lue/Ward
Crawford > More clutch than Tmac
penny > Jackson
Kurt Thomas > Howard
Nzar < Yao


Bench
Sweetney > Maurice Taylor
Jerome Williams > Weatherspoon
Ariza > Nacbar
Tim Thomas < Jeff Van Gundy


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> Crawford > More clutch than Tmac
> 
> Tim Thomas < Jeff Van Gundy


hahahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lets get real guys. the rockets are easily better then the knicks.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Then why did they play the game?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I think it's funny how everyone loves that the Knicks won
> 
> And it's pretty obvious why


To annoy you Chise/Half-Amazing?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

they play cause teams can you know....maybe just maybe...upset other teams. the knicks would not beat the rockets in a 7 game series. and the bobcats wouldnt beat the magic in a 7 game series either.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> GREAT win!
> 
> Crawford - big things
> ...


His jumper was on tonight, many nights its not.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> "You get what you deserve in the game," Van Gundy said. "The results we're getting, I mean, obviously, it was a fortunate shot by them, but we allowed 29 points in the fourth quarter before that shot. We got outrebounded by 18 in the second half alone. We're getting what we deserve. Late turnovers, missed free throws. We're getting what we deserve right now."





> "Even when we have a 10-point lead in a game, I still feel very afraid," Rockets center Yao Ming said. "I don't want the whole season to be a bad dream, like lead a lot in the first three quarters and then in the fourth quarter we just lay down. We really have to find a way to take care of that."


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought Kenny Smith was dead on, the Rockets have too much talent to be slowing the game down like they do. Anybody in the NBA can play with them when the game is limited to 80 possesions.

Van Gundy needs to loosen up the reigns. Yao is the only halfcourt player on that team. Get out and run damnit.

You see what a diffrence that makes for Stevie Francis game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I thought Kenny Smith was dead on, the Rockets have too much talent to be slowing the game down like they do. Anybody in the NBA can play with them when the game is limited to 80 possesions.
> 
> Van Gundy needs to loosen up the reigns. Yao is the only halfcourt player on that team. Get out and run damnit.
> ...


That's the problem. Yao is not a halfcourt player. He can run the floor and he definitely could be involved in a secondary break. There is no offense at all.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

like charles barkley said "that was stupid stupid stupid. you should never score on an out-a-bonds play. its 5 on 4 thats the only time you have the advantage and the rockets completely demolished the idea of defence on that play. i mean they need to switch switch switch. that man needs to switch and because he didnt they lost the game. uggg this was a horrible play by the defence." i agree with him completely


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Rockets have some player problems. They actually miss Cato a lot and they really need a PG. God, Ward looked awful out there. But their biggest problem is JVG. The short bald guy needs to get back into throwing himself onto players legs +or something because his coaching sure ain't helping the Rockets


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"its 5 on 4 "

i dont agree with what barkely was saying. there was 3 seconds left, thats enough time for the inbounds guy to inbound the ball, and get a pass right back for a wide open shot. and when he said foul, that wouldnt work either cause crawford was too far from jim jackson when he caught the ball, and when jim finally caught up crawford already went to shoot. if you lose by giving a guy 3 free throws, thats just stupid. but if jim and the other guy communicated and switched off the screen i could see what he said.


----------

